# Hong Kong Island



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

zergcerebrates said:


> Is this your first time to Hong Kong? What was your overall impression of this city? How's Taipei compared to Hong Kong?


It's not my first time in HK but this time I had more time (one week) to actually explore the city and not only turist areas. I've been to new towns for the first time and that was something really new for me.

My impression of the city - ultra dense, very well organised, with perfect infarastructure. Central areas just blow up your mind, urbanism at its best. I accually like the grit of some older buildings and contrasts with shiny new towers.

New Towns however, are very different, very homogeneous, repetitive, too homogeneous for me. I don't mind the hight or density, I just find the complexes too big with several exactly the same towers. Why don't make the plots smaller to fit 1 or 2 towers only, making the landscape more diverse?

Compare to Taipei, main different is the hight - Taipei is very flat, with only few tall buildings. However Taipei is also very dense - street level density is comparable. Noticable difference - the scooters in Taipei, why there is no scooters in HK? Is it forbbiden to ride motorcycles? Another difference in streetscape - the neon signs are vertical in Taipei (like in Japan) while in HK are more horizontal. I wonder is it because of Japanese influance? However in Mainland the neon signs are also mostly vertical.


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

Motorcycles are not exactly ultra-rare in HK. There are a few scooters too, but it is not popular in HK. From what I gather, most people in HK think that:

1) Motorcycles and scooters are viewed as dangerous compared to cars/buses
2) Public transport is more convenient
3) Parking at any non-metered area is illegal and strictly enforced, why bother


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Taipei Walker said:


> Compare to Taipei, main different is the hight - Taipei is very flat, with only few tall buildings. However Taipei is also very dense - street level density is comparable. Noticable difference - the scooters in Taipei, why there is no scooters in HK? Is it forbbiden to ride motorcycles? Another difference in streetscape - the neon signs are vertical in Taipei (like in Japan) while in HK are more horizontal. I wonder is it because of Japanese influance? However in Mainland the neon signs are also mostly vertical.


Taipei's urban planning and look is typical for major East Asian cities. Kinda reminds me of Japanese cities. 

And alot of HK's neon signs are actually vertical


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes, some are vertical but general feeling is different, in Taipei the signs are almost always vertical and are close to the buildings while in HK they stretch far over the street, see:
Taipei








HK


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

True and interesting for signs in contrast . I like the style of being horizontal.


----------



## vvill (Sep 20, 2002)

Taipei Walker said:


> New Towns however, are very different, very homogeneous, repetitive, too homogeneous for me. I don't mind the hight or density, I just find the complexes too big with several exactly the same towers. Why don't make the plots smaller to fit 1 or 2 towers only, making the landscape more diverse?


the reason is because hk ppl don't usually prefer small-scale developments with 1-2 towers... because in hk, 'the clubhouse' (swimming pool/gym/tennis court/snooker) is a major selling point in most residential developments. so the smaller the scale of a development, the less variety of facilities will be provided and the cost of maintenance is therefore higher too.

and also flats tend to be much smaller than the areea of the flat you actually paid for in smaller-scale developments (efficiency down to 60-70% compared to larger-scale development with flat efficiency up to 80%). this is a very hk thing because when you're buying an apartment, the price tag also includes the 'construction and land value' of public areas (corridors/club-houses/lift-lobbies). so the bigger the development, the smaller the proportion you're paying because these areas are then shared by a larger number of flats. 

smaller developments are also harder to sell because people tend to go for developments with a higher profile + reputation.  these factors all result in a strong preference for large-repetitive residential developments in hk.


----------



## vvill (Sep 20, 2002)

Taipei Walker said:


> Yes, some are vertical but general feeling is different, in Taipei the signs are almost always vertical and are close to the buildings while in HK they stretch far over the street, see:
> Taipei
> 
> 
> ...


this is very interesting....

i think it's got to do with government's regulation with neon signs in taiwan... (like not allowed to extend more than a certain distance from the building)


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

*Happy Valley*

More photos from Happy Valley, including Wanchai and Causeway Bay skyline, plus Highcliff and The Summit. Enjoy.

















down there is the cemetary


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

There are so many HUGE Dior ads all over...

There's one right below the old Oriental too.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Seoul's signage is also primarily vertical, like in Taiwan or in Japan :


----------



## scorpion (Sep 14, 2002)

gorgeous shots Taipei Walker~~ 


love this shot in particular:


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

Mmmm, Taipei Walker fell in love with the Highcliff building. :booze: :lovethem:


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Great density shots! :applause:


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

superchan7 said:


> Mmmm, Taipei Walker fell in love with the Highcliff building. :booze: :lovethem:


Yes, it's such a great tower. :cheers:


----------



## EricIsHim (Jun 16, 2003)

awsome thread. one of the best hk series in SC.
after i looked at all these pictures, places that i went all the time when i lived in hk.
i just can't wait to go back and spend my summer there.


----------



## InitialD18 (Sep 17, 2002)

good observation 
i think hong kong signages are quite unique ... even in asia ... 
just like its density ... i always wonder about scooters, bicyle and motorcycle though ... there isn't much of them when compare to other asian cities


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

Seoul, Singapore, etc. don't have many motorcycles and motor scooters, either. Tokyo has some more, but nowhere near as many as Taipei.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Manila as well though the no. of motorcycle/scooter is rising. Anyway, HK's got a very efficient public transportation system and most of it's residents don't even need a scooter or even a car.

As for the signage. HK's signage is horrizontal and sometimes it can be dangerous. But a case of a sign falling is rare and there are seldom any accidents from these.


----------



## InitialD18 (Sep 17, 2002)

i do think safety could be an issue if the signs go any lower than now ...
which sometimes is way too low ... 
but if when you put restrictions on it ... 
u sort of lose that identity ...


----------



## Taipei Walker (Mar 7, 2005)

*Repulse Bay*

The mountain road from Happy Valley leads us to Repulse Bay with nice beaches and some iconic architecture


----------

